# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Другие ОС >  Eye OS

## IMPERIAL

*eyeOS*



Страничка ОС *|* Wiki | Скриншот ОС

*Описание*
*eyeOS* — кроссплатформенная сетевая операционная система с открытым кодом, основанная на принципе Desktop Operating System (операционная система с применением решения «рабочий стол»). Базовый комплект включает в себя собственно операционную систему и несколько офисных приложений: 
Текстовый редактор.Календарь.Менеджер файлов.Мессенджер.Браузер.Калькулятор и другие.

*Скрытый текст*eyeOS использует HTML, PHP, AJAX и JavaScript для обеспечения доступа к личной учётной записи. Главное отличие от других реализаций рабочего стола состоит в том, что в eyeOS нет необходимости в установке программного обеспечения на компьютер. Рабочий стол, используемые приложения и вся необходимая информация доступны, при условии доступа в Интернет, из любого браузера с поддержкой AJAX и (для некоторых приложений) Macromedia Flash.

----------


## alex_mobi

что это за система и с чем ее едят? можно скриншоты посмотреть?

----------


## IMPERIAL

> можно скриншоты посмотреть?





> Скриншот ОС


:confused:

----------

